# Toxic ship heads for Brisbane (not Blue Lady!)



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release - 

_Toxic ship to be escorted into Brisbane

Fire safety authorities have boarded a ship off Queensland's Sunshine Coast that is leaking gas from toxic chemicals. 

The ship is due to be escorted into Brisbane by water police this afternoon.

Queensland authorities say the container ship will not be going anywhere until a full scientific hazard assessment has been completed and is considered safe.

Dean Summers, from the International Transport Workers Federation, says such incidents highlight the dangers in the shipping industry.

"We want to make sure the spotlight is put on safety, on the environmental safety of ships coming to Australia and trading on the Australian coast," he said.

"We will be watching the developments of the Kota Pahlawan very closely."_

1997 / LBR / 34167 dwt

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*More news on her...*

_Toxic container ship risks to be assessed

A container ship leaking gas from hazardous chemicals has anchored off Queensland's Sunshine Coast while authorities assess the risks before it docks in Brisbane.

The ship, Kota Pahlawan, has a dry powder chemical giving off gas in one of eight containers carrying the mining chemical, Xanthate. 

The ship's master alerted maritime safety officers several days ago. 

It is understood the crew used industrial tape to seal the leaking containers. 

Arrangements had been made for the ship to dock at the Port of Brisbane this afternoon but these plans have been put on hold. 

Scientific and HAZMAT fire officers along with Australian Maritime Safety staff will board the ship this morning to assess the situation . 

Queensland Fire and Rescue says the safety of the public and workers is paramount and the ship will not dock in Brisbane unless it is safe.

The ship has come from China via Singapore and is only nine-years-old._

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update from ABC News OnLine*

_Container ship leak worse than expected

South-east Queensland authorities say a chemical leak on a foreign cargo ship that berthed at the Port of Brisbane late yesterday is worse than originally feared.

Emergency crews have worked through the night at Fisherman Islands to neutralise the danger from toxic and highly flammable cleaning chemicals. 

This morning they have called in a tanker to pump nitrogen gas into the containers.

Queensland Fire and Rescue Service spokesman Peter Theodore says at first they thought only two containers were leaking, but last night they discovered eight. 

"When we unloaded the containers by late yesterday afternoon, early evening, we found that we had eight containers actually giving off gas, so we've had crews on-site all evening," he said.

"On present timeframe, I'd imagine we'd be there till about mid-morning."_

Rushie


----------

